# Finally Picked up some Irons



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Been a long time since I have posted. I Just today nabbed a set of Irons from Golftown. 

I picked up a 8 piece Mizuno MX100 Irons for 350.00 (Brand New)

I am going to be ready to golf Spring of 2011 :headbang::headbang:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've seen alot of those clubs on the course , but never had the opportunity to swing the brand


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet pick up hope your happy with them!!!!


----------



## tactx (Nov 2, 2010)

I've seen them out on the links. Impressive! Bet you are itchin to use em. GOnna have to sneak off to the driving range


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Well Courses are Closed for the season. 

When I tried the irons. I picked up the 6 iron. 

My Golf Swing is not very good. to paint a clear picture. I have arthritis in my lower back, I played 2 9 hole course in September both par 3's and that is about my golf experience except I playued my first game of Golf with I was 16 (now 41).

my first couple swings with the club on the Computer simulator with the 6 iron were anywhere between 90 - 110 yards. My best hit and dead straight was 162 yards. These clubs seem to be very forgiving


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

having the courses closed would suck that one great thing about Australia you can play all year round. It's just findnig the time at the moment which seem to be hard...


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

tactx said:


> I've seen them out on the links. Impressive! Bet you are itchin to use em. GOnna have to sneak off to the driving range





I will have to find a Golf Simulator and give them a try out. Or an Indoor driving range.

I will be buying a putter Next Payday. hmmmmmmm Rossa?


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

Surtees said:


> having the courses closed would suck that one great thing about Australia you can play all year round. It's just findnig the time at the moment which seem to be hard...


I'm on the West Coast of the US, and even though I'm really far north (I'm about 15 miles south of the Canadian Border), the courses around here stay open year round. It's pretty nice.


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah Courses open all year would be great. Well I picked them up and in the set are as follows 

A Number 4 and 5 Hybrid

Irons are 6 - 9

Wedges are Pitch Wedge and Gap Wedge

I am going to pick up a putter next payday


----------

